
Three Peaks at the Big Bang (2014) - monort
https://briankoberlein.com/2014/09/03/three-peaks/
======
lostmsu
I honestly did not understand a lot. For example,

> If the universe is negatively curved (like the surface of a saddle) then the
> fluctuations would appear smaller

Smaller than what? Than the undistorted ones? But how do we know how the
undistorted should look like?

------
MeteorMarc
Written very well, worth the read.

